# WEEK 2: Most Beautiful Bridge



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Out of these five bridges pick your favorite. Bridges are in random order.

Final voting results are here.

*1. Erasmus Bridge, Rotterdam*









*2. Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco*









*3. Tower Bridge, London*









*4. Viaduc de Millau Bridge, Millau*









*5. Brooklyn Bridge, New York City*


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

As tempted as I am to vote for Tower Bridge London, I just have to admit that the Golden Gate Bridge is more impressive.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Erasmus Bridge all the way, baby.


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Golden Gate for me.


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

Golden Gate,then Tower Bridge and Brooklin Bridge. You can't talk about beautiful bridges without mentioning the Golden Gate, you just can't.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Erm...I think there is an obvious error in the photos shown above?


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Yeah. Sydney Harbour Bridge isn't there, Viaduc de Millau Bridge hasn't even been built yet, and I've never even heard of the Erasmus Bridge.


----------



## Balleke (Sep 11, 2002)

that bridge in millau certainly is built!. I even thought it was already open for traffic. and well that u have never heard of the erasmus bridge suprises me. like every week there is a photo shown of this bridge in the UPC but for me the GGB has my vote!!!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Golden Gate as well...


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Toadman said:


> Yeah. Sydney Harbour Bridge isn't there, Viaduc de Millau Bridge hasn't even been built yet, and *I've never even heard of the Erasmus Bridge.*


Well, shame on you 

I think either way the selection process was done on who got the most nominations in the previous thread.


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

out of those, i'd say the Golden Gate.


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

I am watching on tv right now how brooklyn bridge was constructed so I am voting under that impression.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

The Viaduc de Millau is now finished but not opened yet (building the highway).

Even if the Viaduc de Millau is the most impressive by its dimension. It's not a bridge like the others in this poll but a Viaduct. 

My vote goes to the Tower Bridge. The Viaduc de Millau should compete in the overland bridges but even this way, I think the Pont du Gard should represent France (the Pont du Gard was completly overlooked, while it's a 2000 years old one, wierd) and not the Viaduc de Millau.

Gallery of the viaduc:

http://www.structurae.info/structures/data/photos.cfm?ID=s0000351


----------



## Kingsken (Mar 5, 2004)

Brooklyn bridge! What is the erasmus bridge doing in this poll? It's maybe nice but i don't think it fits between these gigantic and beautiful bridges. Ponte de normandie should have been better i think.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Exarchus said:


> The Viaduc de Millau is now finished but not opened yet (building the highway).
> 
> Even if the Viaduc de Millau is the most impressive by its dimension. It's not a bridge like the others in this poll but a Viaduct.
> 
> ...


Does the Pont du Gard count as it was built as an aquaduct? It is impressive for sure, but maybe not as outstanding as these above. (I've seen the Pont du Gard 2 or 3 times). 

I know this might seem biased, but I have to choose Tower Bridge too. The mix of stone and metal is perfect and I think it is the second most identifiable part of London. And the bridge actually opens up to let tall ships through! Does the Golden Gate bridge do that? 

They are all engineerig masterpeieces (the pont du Gard was definitely a feat in it's day) but I like Tower Bridge for it's aesthetic qualities and victorian engineering achievment (I think it's victorian). If I had to keep any bridge in the world it would be this one.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Brooklyn Bridge*
More photos : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129799


----------



## glickel (Sep 23, 2004)

Golden Gate in a land slide! One of longest spans and some of the highest towers, period. Not only is the bridge amazing to see from all over the bay area, but the view from the bridge is just as stunning.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

golden gate. this classic is easily the most celebrated bridge in the world, for good reason. 

and the setting alone beats out all other contenders.


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

thats an utterly horrid pic of tower bridge.
this is tower bridge as it should be viewed -


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Alrighty, time for some good ole fashion chauvinism here.


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

like comparing chalk and cheese this is  we should have had old bridge, and new bridge.


----------



## texasboy (Jun 18, 2004)

I picked Golden Gate


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

Erasmus Bridge for me. Thats art.


----------



## starbuc jupiter (Oct 3, 2004)

*the Gate*

The Golden Gate has it hands down. The other four here are all great and the new one in France is off the chart in the wow factor. Mr. Foster you have really done it this time, it is beautiful. That said, no bridge can match the grace and beauty of the Golden Gate. The location is unmatched and it changes with every fogbank, tide,or sunset.

I was in Australia last year and I have to say the Sydney Harbor Bridge is of the same caliber as any of these.


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

Sydney Harbour Bridge...but since it's not in the poll, i'll go with Golden Gate.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

The Golden Gate.


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

Everyone over looks the Golden Gate's sister, the San Francisco Bay Bridge, you could see a portion of the the SF Bay Bridge in texasboy's post. It's in the first pic on the left. I'll post pictures of it if you want see it.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)




----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1892 - Tower Bridge under construction:


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

Erasmus bridge! it is so *HOT!*


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

For me it was a tie between the Golden Gate (classic one and great setting) and Erasmus (great modern design). I finally chose Erasmus... probably because I know that one better and I know what a great thing it has done for Rotterdam.


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

sean storm said:


>


When did Baker Beach become a nudist beach? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

^ i think baker beach has always been a nude beach....


----------



## finn (Sep 11, 2002)

Lucky 24 said:


> Sydney Harbour Bridge...but since it's not in the poll, i'll go with Golden Gate.


Same for me.


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## WotaN (Jun 15, 2004)

Among all bridges I would choose Santiago Calatrava's Orleans Bridge. From mentioned above, Golden Gate would do.


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

Erasmus Bridge is mi choice.


----------



## Suburbanite (Sep 28, 2004)

Brooklyn Bridge all the way! Gotta love the classics.


----------

